# Impact VPS: 1GB RAM $24 Yearly and 4 Cores 4GB RAM 5 IPs $7 | Now accepting Bitcoin!



## Awmusic12635 (May 20, 2015)

*Impact VPS* is the product of Subnet Labs LLC, a rapidly expanding and high performance web hosting company based in Mechanicsburg, PA. We offer OpenVZ cloud servers that can be customized to fit your needs.

*Hardware: *We use the latest hardware for our VPS nodes. Dual E5v3 Intel Processors with 128GB of DDR4 Memory, 4 x 1TB SSDs and a 10Gbps fiber connection to the node.

*What is a VDR?* VDR stands for Virtual Dedicated Resources. Unlike a standard VPS package, you can split the resources you pay for into as many servers of any size you want.

Have 12GB of RAM? You can create


1 x 12GB server
3 x 4GB servers
1 x 6GB + 2 x 3GB servers
The combinations are endless

You choose how you want to split up your resources. Upgrade and downgrade them at any time. In the future you will also be able to split them across locations.

To celebrate our recent launch we are offering 41% off all our VDR plans in Seattle using the promo code: LAUNCH .

Each plan does have the ability to set scheduled snapshot backups, however these backups should be not be relied upon in case of emergency.

*VDR Plans:*

*VDR1*


2 Cores
1GB RAM
10GB SSD Disk
1000GB Bandwidth
1 IPv4
IPv6
$24 per year

Order


*VDR4*


4 Cores
4GB RAM
35GB SSD Disk
2000GB Bandwidth
5 IPv4
IPv6
$7 per month

Order
 

*VDR8*


8 Cores
8GB RAM
70GB SSD Disk
4000GB Bandwidth
10 IPv4
IPv6
$14 per month

Order

*VDR12*


 
12 Cores
12GB RAM
105GB SSD Disk
6000GB Bandwidth
15 IPv4
IPv6
$21 per month
Order
 

*VDR16*


16 Cores
16GB RAM
140GB SSD Disk
8000GB Bandwidth
20 IPv4
IPv6
$28 per month
Order

*VDR20*


20 Cores
20GB RAM
175GB SSD Disk
10000GB Bandwidth
25 IPv4
IPv6
$35 per month
Order


We are so confident that you will love our services that we offer a 3 day no questions asked refund on the first payment of each account.

*AUP* (This is not the full list):
Not allowed: Teamspeak,mumble,torrents, spamming / mass mail, nested virtualization, tor.

*Website:* impactvps.com
*Location:* Incero Seattle
*Test IPv4:* 107.155.106.130
*Test IPv6:* 2604:0880:000a:0002:0000:0000:0000:0001

*Payment Methods:* PayPal, Credit Card (Not through paypal)  and Bitcoin

If you have any questions please don’t hesitate to open a ticket: [email protected]


----------



## willie (May 24, 2015)

There doesn't seem to be a VDR2 listed


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 24, 2015)

willie said:


> There doesn't seem to be a VDR2 listed


True. Names are based off their ram levels. Perhaps we will have a VDR 2 at some point


----------



## telephone (May 24, 2015)

*1)* Is it possible to make an IPv6 only VPS?

*2)* What's the minimal requirements per split? (1 VPS per core?)


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 24, 2015)

telephone said:


> *1)* Is it possible to make an IPv6 only VPS?
> 
> *2)* What's the minimal requirements per split? (1 VPS per core?)


1. Not at this time, though it should only require a simple update of our module. Will add it to the list for our developer.


2. Minimum requirements are at least 1 core and 1 IP


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 24, 2015)

How about internal networking? 

Maybe having one as a Internal DB VPS or something might be an interesting idea.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 24, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> How about internal networking?
> 
> Maybe having one as a Internal DB VPS or something might be an interesting idea.


In the works. We can already do it however we want to automate it through our module.


----------



## Kalam (May 24, 2015)

Awmusic12635 said:


> *AUP* (This is not the full list):
> 
> Not allowed: Teamspeak,mumble


Can you please explain why you do not allow Teamspeak or Mumble?


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 24, 2015)

Kalam said:


> Can you please explain why you do not allow Teamspeak or Mumble?


In our experience it tends to attract network attacks.


----------



## Kalam (May 24, 2015)

Awmusic12635 said:


> In our experience it tends to attract network attacks.


Better not allow IRC, game servers, or websites, I hear those attract network attacks as well.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (May 24, 2015)

Kalam said:


> Better not allow IRC, game servers, or websites, I hear those attract network attacks as well.


While websites and such can also be attacked, we owe it to our customers to disallow the services and items, that in our experience, are what is attacked the most. While we would love to host any service, if it comes between allowing a service that often gets attacked to reduce our uptime, and not losing any uptime or performance for our customers we would choose to not allow them every time.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 24, 2015)

Kalam said:


> Better not allow IRC, game servers, or websites, I hear those attract network attacks as well.


Honestly it's fine if so and so don't want to host those services. As long as they're clear up front what they want on their network, I don't see it as a problem. It's just risk management, I mean it's not like they're required to take the DDoS from those services for peanuts.

However one legit claim I have against Teamspeak is that sometimes (when misconfigured or has the default configs... same goes for Mumble) they use way too many conntrack sessions. While not exactly DDoS, it sometimes can use more resources than allowed. People usually understand if it's more of a DDoS risk especially since it's easier to explain. However, many people don't really understand the other part.

So if they have decided TS and Mumble servers to be higher risk than IRC, game servers, or websites, well that's their call. No reason to be nitpicky and complain about it... My two cents anyways.


----------

